# Not go back to list



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Is there anywhere you feel you would never want to see again?


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

I would put Orlando in summer on the list


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

zaqattaq said:


> I would put Orlando in summer on the list


Why is that?

Right now, I don't have anything on my not to go back to list. I enjoyed all of the countries I've visited and do wanna come back


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Relentless heat, massive lines, constant rainstorms, tacky, way overpriced!


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

LOL, The only time I've been to Orlando was in the summer. I don't have any desire to do that again.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

India...

I have absolutly no desire to go to New Orleans, Cancun, Delhi, or Destin.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Cancun haha !

Add alcalapolco to that list, and I know I spelled it wrong...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's Acapulco


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I always never wanted to go back to Athens - but things changed in the last decade I heard 

Otherwise: Dublin


----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)

the Dom Rep


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> I always never wanted to go back to Athens - but things changed in the last decade I heard
> 
> Otherwise: Dublin


I'd go back to Dublin if someone sent me there but I was very disappointed with this city, there really isen't much of anything there. I would rather see more of the Irish countryside.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Definitly! I was there in the early 90s - only a grey boring and violent city. Nothing against the pubs, but you can have this atmosphere also in other Irish or British cities. Also: the public transportation was one of the worst in the world - also to travel through Ireland. I highly recommend: go to Galway, Kilkenny or Killarney, or even to Belfast. You will have a better time 

I will be hated for that but I also didn't like Florianopolis. Don't know why everyone makes this craze about that holliday city. It didn't offer a nicer center than other Brazilian cities and the landscape is also not that spectacular. Not better than any tourist city in Spain, sorry. If beach towns I prefered Ubatuba, the Santos region or even Rio.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Marina de Montalto, Italy

Ooh man, that place was a dump. The town was flooded with Africans selling souvenirs near the (volcanic) beach. It was the ugliest town I ever saw in Italy. But the city was even better than the vacation park we stayed in. Even Bergen-Belsen would look nice compared to that bootcamp. And it was dirty as hell. Nobody there spoke English or German and we didn't spoke Italian. The landscape almost look like the Netherlands. It was flat as a pancake. It was boring and we left the place after 3 days


Karlovac.

On my (fantastic) holiday to Croatia my father thought he took a shortcut. We drove the road from Novo Mesto, Slovenia to Karlovac, Croatia. Bad choice! The road was hilly, curvy and the quality was bad. I got sick and my brother had to puke. When we finally were in Karlovac, we searched for a entrance to the highway for 45 minutes! That was so annoying, we drove beneath it 10 times but we couldn't get on it. Karlovac was so depressing. It was a real commie-city. The city is build around the famous Karlovac beer factory. I don't want to go to that place anymore!

That was about it. There are a lot of places I won't return but that is not because they aren't nice. I don't want to go to these horrible places anymore in my life


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't been a place I wouldn't want to see again...

Actually I always end up going back to the same place several times... Florida 3 times and this summer I'm going back to California..


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Saudia Arabia


----------



## chiccoplease (Jun 26, 2003)

Brazil


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Salou, Spain, which is a typical non-interesting beach- and holidayresort, one of many on the coast of Spain.
If your idea of an ideal holiday is mass-tourism, a town full of drunk people dictated by their hormones in the search for 16 year old girls, bad music, even worse places to spent the night, alcohol, more alcohol and having a daily hang over then this is the right place for you!

Salou offers also a great urban feeling and architecture:










It was also great that the ETA had a carbomb near our hotel. Luckiley there were no seriously wounded victims. Yes, this was my holiday from hell so these kind of trips are not suitable for me. Better luck next time.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

HoustonTexas said:


> India...


Just wanted to know, but why wouldn't you back to India again? I hope you didn't think it was going to be clean/uncrowded or all Taj Mahal's.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

chiccoplease said:


> Brazil


That's a big and diverse (also by people) country to be hated as a whole  Where have you been? I confess that I also was twice in Rio - and it's enough, maybe even too much :lol: ... but there are places I always love to go back to.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

1- Sioux Falls- simply disgusting and plain.
2- Porto Alegre
3- Buenos Aires
4- Berlin
5- Burlington, VT. 
6- Sherbrooke
7- Billings, MT.
8- Freiburg, Baden-Wurttemburg
9- Malmö/Copenhagen
10- Duluth, MN.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

There's nowhere I've been to that I'd refuse a return trip to if I won it free, but there's a few places that I very much doubt I'll see again...

Alice Springs... Dusty, Bland, Hot and very stark gulf between Whites and Aborigines
Las Vegas... Like a bad dream that you can't awaken from
Some other small towns near Vegas: Pahrump, Kayenta, Bridgeport
Perth (AUS)... Quite nice to look at, but booooring and dangerous after dark

There are other places which were great, but I feel like I've 'done' them now:

Barcelona
Paris
Berlin
Dublin
New York
Cuba
Cambodia

...And other places I'm certain I'll return to:

Hong Kong
San Francisco*
Melbourne*
Sydney*
Tropical North Queensland*
St Ives, Cornwall**

*Have already been twice!
** Have been countless times


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

I actually quite liked Vegas as a one night stop while traveling between national parks, if you don't gamble its a theme park with free enterance and some cheap hotels. 

The most recent disapointment for me was Lijiang in China, raved about in most guidebooks and a UNESCO site but I found it horribly overdevolped and overcrowded. I normally like that kind of renovated backpacker town but it didnt have any of the character you'd normally asscoiate with that apart from a view that was equally as good in less devolped places nearby.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Seen once and for all, in any particular order

- Pisa and Venice (classic tourist traps in Italy, in general great country to be travelling through though)
- Pape'ete (French hell hole in Polynesia)
- Luxemburg (can you spell b-o-r-i-n-g?)
- Sauerland (German region, my dad's favorite holiday spot, don't have much of a choice where to go if you're like ten years old now do you...)
- Bahamas (if being herassed by fake Rolex and Ray Ban merchants is your idea of a good time, then Bahamas is for you!)
- Stockholm (yeah, €10 for a decent glass of beer sure must be good for something)
- Gatlinburg (don't even ask...)


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't know whether I'll go back to these cities... but certainly they are not that nice.

11- Glasgow
12- Edinburgh
13- NYC
14- Florianopolis
15- London, UK
16- Flint, MI
17- Adelaide, South Australia
18- Konstanz, Baden-Wurttemburg
19- Sault Ste. Marie, Canada/US.
20- Thunder Bay, ON

These cities are certainly not the worst, either, as many bad parts in our planet I haven't visited, (And I probably could not visit most of them, particularly famous Cancun, Las Vegas, Phoenix, Tucson, El Paso, Caribbean islands, Cape Town... I don't know whether they are that bad, but it's not likely I would visit those cities) 

And here's my favourites

1- Calgary, AB
2- Minneapolis-St. Paul
3- Edmonton, AB
4- Narsaq, Greenland
5- Vienna, Austria
6- Trondheim, Norway
7- Stavanger, Norway
8- Fairbanks, AK
9- La Crosse, WI
10- Anchorage, AK


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^
You obviously enjoy being bored and cold


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Las Vegas
The Inland Empire
Tehran


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Perth is dangerous at night?


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

Yesterday, I took a travel to Alpha NJ on my bike. I don't plan on ever doing that again. it was cold and boring.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

There is nowhere I have been to that I would refuse a return trip.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

zaqattaq said:


> Perth is dangerous at night?


Yes, Aboriginal gangs in the centre of town after dark.

I was staying with a friend of mine who was Perth born & bred, and she advised me not to walk around so its from the horses mouth so to speak. She wouldn't even walk a few blocks between bars, there'd been a lot of queerbashings at that time (7 years ago).

Of course places change, it might be safer now.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Xäntårx said:


> 1- Sioux Falls- simply disgusting and plain.
> 2- Porto Alegre
> 3- Buenos Aires
> 4- Berlin
> ...


What was wrong with Freiburg? It is one of the richest though not boring thanks to active student lives cities in Germany. Berlin - don't know how it is nowadays, I only know it from the time when the wall was still standing and it was exciting and interesting. But I must confess that the only German city that really attracted me was Hamburg! You also mention London later - I think the only one I REALLY can't agree - it's my fav city. But I must confess that things changed since the mid 80s and not all the the best...


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> What was wrong with Freiburg? It is one of the richest though not boring thanks to active student lives cities in Germany. Berlin - don't know how it is nowadays, I only know it from the time when the wall was still standing and it was exciting and interesting. But I must confess that the only German city that really attracted me was Hamburg! You also mention London later - I think the only one I REALLY can't agree - it's my fav city. But I must confess that things changed since the mid 80s and not all the the best...


Berlin- I just had a look around the city within a day and everything still looks very different from Southern Germany... and their transport system is not very good thanks to DDR government and afterwards the recovery is slow.

Hamburg- Hamburg is quite nice, and it is the largest city in Northern Germany. It looks very German, and very friendly people. But Hamburg has lost much of its classical architecture I think, so Hamburg have many highrise compared with other German cities like Leipzig.


----------



## siddis (Nov 15, 2005)

Xäntårx said:


> And here's my favourites
> 
> 1- Calgary, AB
> 2- Minneapolis-St. Paul
> ...


kay: kay: kay: kay: kay: kay:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

LA. Simple as that.

Well, perhaps...Mykonos.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Xäntårx said:


> Berlin- I just had a look around the city within a day and everything still looks very different from Southern Germany... and their transport system is not very good thanks to DDR government and afterwards the recovery is slow.
> 
> Hamburg- Hamburg is quite nice, and it is the largest city in Northern Germany. It looks very German, and very friendly people. But Hamburg has lost much of its classical architecture I think, so Hamburg have many highrise compared with other German cities like Leipzig.


You shouldn't rate the cities just by architecture and one-day trips are not really good to determine whether a (big) city is boring or worth for a second trip.
Berlin's transport system is one of the best in Germany and Germany is known for having good PT in its cities. If you still are (or feel) young, you should check out Berlin's nightlife. If you are interested in art: Berlin has become one of the major magnets for independent artists. In short: Berlin is not beautyful but exciting.
Hamburg has more highrises than Leipzig, but most of them are not higher than 15 stories and just awful residentials scattered in the whole city. Also Leipzig's highest highrise is more than 30 meters higher than Hamburg's highest one. 


My "not go back to"-list (based only on the attractiveness of the place):
- Veijers Strand, Denmark: Booooring holiday resort with rarely good weather.
- Paderborn, Germany: Rather boring town. I think I've seen it all.
- Pisa: Seen it all. Only reason to "go back" is the small airport which is very close to the central station (and has also an own station for regional trains), well connected with low cost airlines and therefore a very cheap way to start travels to southern Italy.
- Venice, Padova, Verona: Seen it all.


----------



## waustralia (Nov 23, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Yes, Aboriginal gangs in the centre of town after dark.
> 
> I was staying with a friend of mine who was Perth born & bred, and she advised me not to walk around so its from the horses mouth so to speak. She wouldn't even walk a few blocks between bars, there'd been a lot of queerbashings at that time (7 years ago).
> 
> Of course places change, it might be safer now.


Yeah its changed a lot. The police now have a large presence in the city and clubbing areas (Northbridge etc.), everything's lit up, and its now a lot safer. 

 Just didnt want people thinking Perth is extremely dangerous. But yeah, it is kinda boring... isolation. :sleepy:


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

I hope I will never go on vacation on black sea. Kelp floating around, sea snakes, jellyfish etc. No matter how much hosts can be nice to you they can't fix the nature. I wish I could transfer some of the Bulgarian hospitality to the Adriatics or the Adriatics to Bulgaria.


----------



## J_H_ (Dec 31, 2005)

LtBk said:


> Las Vegas
> The Inland Empire
> Tehran



I takes me 2 months to recognise, how Tehran can be nice, but for the short stay it mustto be like hell, even if you stay at south part of the city.

My list:
1) Richtenberg, Germany
2) Kingstone upon Hull, GB
3)Bratislava (but I have to) -getting better last years
4)Moravska Trebova (hole in Czech republic)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> My "not go back to"-list (based only on the attractiveness of the place):
> - Veijers Strand, Denmark: Booooring holiday resort with rarely good weather.


 I could have told you that :lol:

( Why do Germans love our beaches so much? and what's with the nudity? )


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

Muscat, Oman

I literally fought to stay awake while walking through this Arabic capital with ZERO street life. If a city's best attraction is a shopping center with a Pizza Hut & McDonalds, then there's something deeply wrong with the place.


----------



## freeflyer (Oct 24, 2006)

Tijuana, Mexico. Maybe it has changed since I was there a long time ago. Mexico/US border towns have never been known as serious tourist destinations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Liberec, Czech rep.

A really boring town, not as wealthy as Prague. But the hills nearby are beautiful, but i just didn't like the city. 

I didn't like some Eastern German cities on the (rail)way between Wolfsburg and Berlin too. All commieblocks and old.


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

bubach_hlubach said:


> There are few boring commie block areas *around* Karlovac, while the city itself looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















I CANNOT WAIT to go to Karlovac!!!!! 

(Karlovacko is one of the best lagers worldwide BAR NONE.).

__________

I probably won't go back to York. Five f**king pounds ADMISSION to get into a flipping church? I think not.


----------



## Elmo (Feb 5, 2003)

Plzen (where they invented the first lager beer) in Tzjech. Boring dull town. We have searched for over an hour to find the downtown area and finaly found out we were standing in it al the time.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Almere, Netherlands. Went there twice; left it screaming both times...:runaway:
Oh, and Lelystad is bad business as well.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Rome!
It's so dirty and there are no shops or night life in the inner city...hno:


----------



## GlobalJoe (Sep 11, 2004)

Istanbul
Paris 
Los Angeles, 
Washington DC
Orlando
Bremen
Goiania
Pattaya
Milton Keynes
Zurich 
Tijuana


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> I would put Orlando in summer on the list


The best time to visit Orlando is during late Fall or early Spring. The weather is pleasant and nice, and the crowds are thinner at the theme parks. kay:

For me....El Paso, Texas! I will never ever step foot in that town again! :gaah:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

mmm... i think no..


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

GlobalJoe said:


> Istanbul
> Paris
> Los Angeles,
> Washington DC
> ...


Strange list to be honest... did you make so bad experiences in these places? Well Pataya., Bremen or Tijuana are not really dream places, but the others?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Djibouti...

Most of you probably never heard of it. But unless you like sunny and 35C+ days, desert surreal mars-like landscapes (urban legend says this is where "planet of the apes" was filmed), khat-abusers everywhere, $6 Pepsi, then chances are, you will hate it...

It really sucks that you have layover to go to Somalia, which contrary to belief, is a really nice place.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

London, UK


----------



## GlobalJoe (Sep 11, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Strange list to be honest... did you make so bad experiences in these places? Well Pataya., Bremen or Tijuana are not really dream places, but the others?


Paris: been there enough times, beautiful city althugh very expensive. I feel like I´ve done it now. Time to move on

Istambul: was just there. nice but I think it´s overrated, dont really feel the need to go back anytime soon.

LA ne of my least favorites cities in the world. IMO not really a city but Huge sprawl with no soul. I love to walk around , and obviously it´s not the best city to do it.

Orlando- just awful: hot , humid, tacky,worse than LA, nothing to see apart from theme parks, another sprawl with malls , wich I will definetelly go back.

Zurich: Indeed beautiful, but cold and boring was there just once and though I liked it, was also happy to leave 

Goiania Provincian city, with not much to do there, No tourist attractions at all, ant i´ts abvious why is out of the tourist circuits

Washington DC, a few bad experiences there, especially with cabs.I find it boring and with an awful climate. Been there done that, next...

Milton Keynes...do I have to explain it...?


----------



## fourtwenty (Jan 16, 2007)

Ita Simpsone said:


> London, UK


 :shocked: 

I didn't havem much fun in Johannesburg- I like to walk around cities and go on public transport.

Border towns tend to be pretty nasty, especially the Thai-Cambodian town of Aranyapathet-Poipet, couldn't get away from the place quick enough!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I think I just don't wanna go back to 2 cities:

- Montevideo: *dead*. It's beautiful, but there isn't really much to do.

- Salvador: too dirty for my standards. It has a beautiful historic center, but I didn't like the rest.


----------



## 612Buddha (Jan 27, 2006)

1a. Ciudad Juarez
1b. El Paso


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Creswell, UK



rotten777 said:


> Djibouti...
> 
> Most of you probably never heard of it. But unless you like sunny and 35C+ days, desert surreal mars-like landscapes (urban legend says this is where "planet of the apes" was filmed), khat-abusers everywhere, $6 Pepsi, then chances are, you will hate it...
> 
> It really sucks that you have layover to go to Somalia, which contrary to belief, is a really nice place.


Have you ever been to Eritrea? Apparently, it makes Ethiopia look wealthy.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

Gherkin said:


> 1- Sioux Falls- simply disgusting and plain.
> 2- Porto Alegre
> *3- Buenos Aires*
> 4- Berlin
> ...


*Buenos Aires?! Would you care to elaborate?*


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

HoustonTexas said:


> India...
> 
> I have absolutly no desire to go to New Orleans, Cancun, Delhi, or Destin.


explain this more

imo the worst place ever is buffalo, new york, us

and i frekin live here
help me escape


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Hatfield, home to a glorious Tudor palace - and a 1960s build new town. If you like leafy brutalist suburban carcentric places, with lovely flower planted roundabouts, shopping malls and the kind of nightlife claustrophobics go for, Hatfield is your place. Zero crime zero tolerance! More trees than people!

In short, its the kind of place so mindnumbingly twee and calm you could have an orgasm over a bit of graffitti. I mean Ive seen the worst of urban existence in inner London South, Ive enjoyed the benefits of suburbia in pretty Windsor - but Gawd this place is shockingly like nowhere else, it puts the rest to the wall on a streotypical league of windowtwitching wrist slitting gates to double driveway HELL. 
Woman with milk bottle: Got your number!


----------



## Yank in exile (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in agreement with whomever said that Pisa/Livorno was an overhyped waste of time, unless you know of a good seafood restaurant (God knows the beaches are nothing to write home about). 

As far as the comments about Dublin and Belfast are concerned: the last time I was either of those cities was in the early 90s with my then-husband, who was a Dubliner and a rabid Nationalist. Even if our experiences in Belfast hadn't lead to a couple of white-knuckle incidents I found the place miserable and depressing—most of it having to do with the unfriendliness of the people there (and my ex made me do almost all the talking in the hopes that we would receive better treatment communicating in an American rather than a Free State accent), which I'll bet hasn't gotten much better even though the Troubles aren't a factor any longer.

I'm going to add any part of suburban London—if I want to visit Los Angeles I'll go to the real thing. At least the sun shines there and the street grid makes a little bit of sense.

In North America I would include nearly all of Canada, except for Montréal and Newfoundland. The worst cities there, for me, were Charlottetown (BOOOORING!!!), Halifax and Québec City—all beautiful places, but the populace in the latter two places was sufficiently unpleasant to make them less worth exploring for me (I can say the same thing about the entire province of New Brunswick as well). Much-derided places like Regina and Winnepeg look and feel better when the people make it more pleasant for the visitor. Even small cities in BC and ON suffer from major attitude (of course, they're in Canada, so that doesn't exactly help) that overshadow what they might have to offer the visitor (let alone the resident).

I look at it this way: when I enter a place with a smile, a good attitude and an open wallet (not to mention a better attitude towards tipping than 99% of the Canadians I know) only to be treated as a pain in the ass tourist who's keeping some snot-nosed college kids from gossiping their way through their Summer jobs with their coworkers (and the males were worse than the females on this count)—I'm not going to want to go back.

Personally, I lay the blame for the cultural frigidity of Canada and Northern Ireland on their overwhelmingly Caledonian Protestant influences (coming from a family full of these types, I do believe I know whereof I speak). "Miserable bastards" was the term my ex-husband used. Pinched faces, unfriendly expressions—even people at tourist info offices act like you're putting them out to answer your simple, informational questions (as if that weren't their job).

In the US I would not shed a tear were I never to spend time in any of the cities in CO, UT, NV, or ID again (though I love the surrounding countryside), or any in the Deep South except for New Orleans. I can say the same without quite as much prejudice for the metropolitan areas of KY (though I've got to admit that I find a lot of amusement in the liquor store drive-throughs), TN or OH—Gertrude Stein put it best: "There's no there there."


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Pobbie Rarr said:


> Have you ever been to Eritrea? Apparently, it makes Ethiopia look wealthy.


No, I haven't been there, sad to say.

Their capital Asmara, was designed by the Italians when they colonized it...

I think that it's one of the most beautiful capitals in Africa...here's a pic. 










The rest of the country is poor and typical for the region, not much better than Ethiopia.

Asmara wouldn't be on my Not go back list though :wink2:


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Yank in exile said:


> I'm in agreement with whomever said that Pisa/Livorno was an overhyped waste of time, unless you know of a good seafood restaurant (God knows the beaches are nothing to write home about).
> 
> As far as the comments about Dublin and Belfast are concerned: the last time I was either of those cities was in the early 90s with my then-husband, who was a Dubliner and a rabid Nationalist. Even if our experiences in Belfast hadn't lead to a couple of white-knuckle incidents I found the place miserable and depressing—most of it having to do with the unfriendliness of the people there (and my ex made me do almost all the talking in the hopes that we would receive better treatment communicating in an American rather than a Free State accent), which I'll bet hasn't gotten much better even though the Troubles aren't a factor any longer.
> 
> ...


You have absolutley no clue what dublin is like; Its a fantastic city, very wealthy now and cosmopolitan and great archtiecture, georgian squares, beautiful sea-side/cliff-side suburbs, livley pedestrian streets, great culture and friendly people...some people, i don't know what to say about you at all. For godsake, get to know a place before you start commenting on it.. To be honest, the city kicks the hell out of vancouver...a boring modern city with little soul..and yes, dublin has the sea and it has hills around (not has big as vancouver, but the city center compensates with its victorian and georgian architecture)

And don't dismiss the Tusican cost so easily -- Beautiful mountains, pine trees, and lovley little towns like forti di marmi....Beaches are also beautiful -- i'll you something, they easily beat many beaches in spain with their black sand..


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Yank in exile said:


> I'm going to add any part of suburban London—if I want to visit Los Angeles I'll go to the real thing. At least the sun shines there and the street grid makes a little bit of sense.


Fool.. What the hell are you talking about. Suburban london has some lovley village centers, as London is an agglomeration of villages, nothing at all like many parts of suburb LA (although it has its own charms, the Hills, Pasadena, Manhattan Beach)...And for your information, London does have adaquate sunshine especially in summer...it gets hotter than vancouver and is drier by quite a margin. 

London is not a city defined by its suburbs --- it doesn't need to have beautiful suburbs everywhere (although many are fantastic), as it has a healthy city center...L'A is only begining to rejuvinate its downtown...so there is no compairson mate...anyway most L.A suburbs are ugly with power lines everywhere and one story buildings with nobody on the street.

I'll say it again, L'A suburbs aren' the real thing, whatever that means....most of them are ugly as sin outside the rich areas. Loz Feliz, Echo Park, ugly as sin...crap architecture on the main streets.... So, you are completley off base man.

Just what the **** are you expecting anyway out of the suburbs of a major world city anyway? Do you expect them all to be paradise -- take of your rose tinted glasses man...like anywhere, there are Beautiful, Mediocre, Bad, and Disgusting suburbs - just like NYC, Paris, or LA, Hong Kong, or Rome, list goes on and on.....but London has some amazing suburbs with leafy streets, nice high streets...check out hampstead, primose hill, dulwich, etc.... I don't know what you consider nice, but if neither those suburbs nor the nice L.A suburbs don't please you. well there is no hope left for you .. please, never live anywhere near suburbia, you obviously can't deal with it..... Your approach to places is all wrong. Here, i'll give you an exercise...check out the Ugly paris suburbs, or head into the South Bronx...London's look like paradise in comparison. 

its quite obvious that you are a closed minded person. People like you are incredibly short sighted, they think they can judge a city on a short visit and generalise the entire area based on a short tour....you disgust me. What an incredibly stupid post you made, bashing cities you hardly know and have not visited for years (i.e. dublin)..nut case.


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> Rome!
> It's so dirty and there are no shops or night life in the inner city...hno:


Rome is Rome -- can be a little dirty, who cares...has been cleaned up quite recently for Jubilee 2000.. anyway, one needs to look beyond its imperfections to see the history, and beauty...its historical core is intact and not disrupted by ugly modern buildings.. So what, its Italy, don't expect Oslo or some other sterile northern city here mate...you have to go with the flow.... And, no nightlife in the inner city???? You musn't have been looking in the right places -- Rome's nightlife zone is around piazza navona, for restaurants, cafes....Trastevere, etc... If you are only talking about bars/clubs, they are in different places... What a silly way to judget a city anyway, on its nightlife....you won't return based on that? Good, one less tourist in rome..


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Stoke-On-Trent, UK
Columbus, Georgia, USA
Niagara Falls, USA


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Sometimes the way people judge a city or a place is simply pathetic. :lol: 
Let's try to take a look at some "crappy" places that people included in their "Not go back to" list.

- *Paris*:what are you blind? Can't you recognize beauty when you see it? I'm sure you think that Roseanne Barr is a regulation hottie compared to those ugly, disgusting Nicole Kidman, Monica Bellucci or Scarlett Johansson huh?

- *Rome*:"oh my god Rome is so fucking old and dirty!!!" . Of course you skipped your history classes in high school huh? Well dude I am deeply sorry to inform you that circular old bilduing was actually the Coloseum and not a condo from the 60s falling apart.

- *London & NYC*:I am dying to hang out with you dude! You certainly know what fun is! What are you tired of life or something?

- *Venice, Pisa, Edinburgh, Verona, Freiburg*: man you're too cool to go to such tourist places. It's better to choose a place in Mongolia or Sudan (not Ulan Bator or Khartoum of course, the choice would be too obvious) so when you go back home you can tell your friends: "oh you went to Frieburg? You went to Venice? This is so cliché and overrated! I did have the time of my life!"

:rofl:


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree, you need to spend a week or more to really get a handle on a place, and please don't base your view of a city on your bad experiences -- look at the place a little more objectivley


----------

